# 2225 Passed in Senate



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

2225 passed by 1 vote on the Senate floor today. It will move to the House side now and needs to be killed there. This bill sells North Dakota waterfowl hunting to the highest bidder. It had a committee DO NOT PASS but the opposition was out in force.It is beneath consideration.

Some ND businesses that sell wildlife are using their customer lists to generate contacts to our legislature to pass bills like 2225. You have to get on top of it or hunting will sold out from under you.

*SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2.*


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Are there still zone restrictions for waterfowl if this becomes law?It doesn't say.It says applicable seasons.Does that include the Early Canada season???Would NR be able to hunt PLOTS the first week of pheasant season with this license?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

No zones and no hunting Waterfowl or Pheasant the first week. No zones is already available so that's not a change. $500 to shoot some birds seems akin to Mt's overpriced deer and elk tags. What should bother people more that a couple Nr's having the run of the state all season is the states willingness to price people right out of the sport. Be it Montana, North Dakota, Iowa or where ever, the commercialization doesn't end with the guides and outfitters. The States are forcing people out as well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How does this bill force people out?It basically will allow you to go when you want and where you want.

You could still buy the 14 day license.

I agree about the $500 license in Montana.Now that will force some serious thought about going there,because it is the only choice.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I never expected that one,WOW!!!!!, This would be a bargin for those who own homes out here and will probably increase sales of homes in small towns.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

This really troubles me. This was the worst bill out of all of them in my opinion. Contact your representatives now and be heard.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess this would be the same as the zone buster for waterfowl.

But could NR hunt the early Canada season statewide with this license?

Could a NR hunt the spring Snow season with this license?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

g/o said:


> I never expected that one,WOW!!!!!, This would be a bargin for those who own homes out here and will probably increase sales of homes in small towns.


Just what young married couples need when they are trying to buy a starter house. :eyeroll:

ETREE ALERT--Immediate Action required.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23

2225 had a DO NOT PASS out of committee but passed by 1 vote on the Senate floor today. There is a possibility that this bill can be reconsidered Wednesday on the Senate floor.

Ask your Senator for a NO VOTE on SB-2225 if it is reconsidered.

This bill caters to the wealthiest nonresident sportsman with the money and time to hunt birds the whole season. It has no value to North Dakota sportsmen nor does it enhance their hunting opportunities in any way.

Is the link for emailing your Senator: http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... -name.html

To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Where's the roll call on this?


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I really do not see how this bill can work with the daily limit and possession limit since this is not an out of state hunters permanent residence. I would get tired of eating game everyday. And, well crossing state lines with to many birds or having to many birds in the freezer (upland is not, but remember waterfowl are governed by Federal Laws such as the Migratory Bird Treaty and Lacey Act) from hauling them to your permanent residence. Snow geese would be different with no possession limit, but ducks and dark geese would fall under a possession limit. Upland too once you cross a state line I would presume. It is plain and simple, this bill needs to be either killed with a reconsideration vote tomorrow or in the house!

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

The roll call is in the senate's journal entry for that bill for today, but probably will not be up till early this evening when today's session is over. I believe that is where I found it before.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You can find each days votes here.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... urnal.html


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Ima870man said:


> I really do not see how this bill can work with the daily limit and possession limit since this is not an out of state hunters permanent residence. I would get tired of eating game everyday. And, well crossing state lines with to many birds or having to many birds in the freezer (upland is not, but remember waterfowl are governed by Federal Laws such as the Migratory Bird Treaty and Lacey Act) from hauling them to your permanent residence. Snow geese would be different with no possession limit, but ducks and dark geese would fall under a possession limit. Upland too once you cross a state line I would presume. It is plain and simple, this bill needs to be either killed with a reconsideration vote tomorrow or in the house!
> 
> Ima870man
> Jeff


Over the possession limit? Psh, like that's stopped them before, or from filling ditches with birds if they're into a hot pocket of bird migration. Hell, some residents are even known for that guilty pleasure.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Posted Roll in other Forum "HOW YOUR LEGISLATOR VOTED"
Area Fargo Residents Judy Lee (W Fargo) and (Gary Lee) Cass county voted Yea 
[email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]' , [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]' - send them an email


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SECOND READING OF SENATE BILL
SB 2225: A BILL for an Act to create and enact a new section to chapter 20.1-03 and a new
subsection to section 20.1-03-12 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to a
nonresident combination small game and waterfowl hunting license and fee; and to
amend and reenact sections 20.1-03-07 and 20.1-03-07.1 of the North Dakota
Century Code, relating to nonresident hunting licenses.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO NOT PASS, the roll was called and there were 24 YEAS, 23 NAYS,
0 EXCUSED, 0 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Andrist; Berry; Bowman; Christmann; Dotzenrod; Erbele; Freborg; Heckaman; Klein;
Krebsbach; Larsen; Lee, G.; Lee, J.; Luick; Lyson; Marcellais; Miller; Nodland;
O'Connell; Oehlke; Schaible; Uglem; Wardner; Warner

NAYS: Burckhard; Cook; Dever; Fischer; Flakoll; Grindberg; Hogue; Holmberg; Kilzer;
Laffen; Mathern; Murphy; Nelson; Nething; Olafson; Robinson; Schneider; Sitte;
Sorvaag; Stenehjem; Taylor; Triplett; Wanzek

SB 2225 passed.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Unbelievable that this passed, I am shocked.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

This bill is so much worse than 2235. It allows the rich hunters to overwhellem ND lands. I see GF senator Laffen voted nay, but he voted yea on 2235. I am glad he took a stand on this more harmful bill.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

absolutely insane! who do these people think they are playing God?!? I wish there was something i could do to negatively affect these legislatures lives like the way they are trying the affect mine, and im not just talking making sure they arent reps again, they would be getting off to easy.....


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Mac good to see you stating your views...but easy big guy. :thumb: The best thing we can do is keep a stiff upper lip, contacting your people in your district urging them to vote the way you see it. Keep it simple and to the point with good grammar and use the spell checker. Appearance does count. Some of these things may not go the way we want, but if we work hard enough, we will get the message through. No one said it would be a cake walk. Persistence will win out in the end as it ain't over till the trailer door closes and you are driving out of the field! Contact your legislator now urging a reconsider vote and then a no vote for a DO NOT PASS on SB 2225. :beer: 

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

The window for reconsideration of this bill is only 1 day. The time to contact your senator is NOW.

If this bill is not reconsidered and defeated in the senate, then anyone who is able should try to appear at the house committee hearing to voice their opposition. I promise I will be there. I really think this bill could be catastrophic in the long run with acre after acre of land being tied up by absentee nonresident landowners or lessees.


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

The senators that switched their votes between SB 2235, and todays vote on SB2225 were: Hogue, Gary Lee, Laffen, Larsen, Miller, Nodland, and O'Connell. But, those voting YES today in favor of SB2225 were Gary Lee (Dist. 22); Larsen (Dist. 3); Miller (Distr. 16); Nodland (Distr. 36); and O'Connell (Distr. 6). That's 5 YES votes on SB2225, that were NO votes on the defeated SB2235. (Hogue and Laffen voted NO this time around). So - - - you people in the districts cited above need to get in touch with your senators and urge them to vote to reconsider SB2225, and if reconsidered - - then to VOTE NO on SB2225. Now get with it!! And quickly; before the Senate convenes tomorrow at 1:00 pm.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chaws said:


> Over the possession limit? Psh, like that's stopped them before, or from filling ditches with birds if they're into a hot pocket of bird migration. Hell, some residents are even known for that guilty pleasure.


Thank you for demeaning NR's.....I was just happy to see you did put your self into that category. I think it's great how you all sound like you aren't willing to pass on the sport of hunting. Reading these posts makes it sound as if you want no one to come to ND. How do you expect to pass the tradition of hunting along if you don't share? Greed gets you no where. I'm just happy to enjoy the sport with my young nieces and nephews who are starting to learn the sport and the tradition. You guys can throw out there how this will ruin ND yadda yadda yadda they are going to kill all of our birds. We have to follow the same rules as you. I'd say 99% of those visiting ND to hunt follow the rules. You all make it out that we are all bad. Send your letters keep whining you will see that if you don't support those who want to visit ND they won't support you. We are all united in this I pay my federal stamp, federal taxes, you social security. I believe I am entitled to my enjoyment in ND>


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

g/o said:


> I never expected that one,WOW!!!!!, This would be a bargin for those who own homes out here and will probably increase sales of homes in small towns.


 Yeah thats all these small towns need. People who own houses so they dont: rent rooms, eat at the cafe's, buy booze, etc. etc. And dont try and tell me that people who buy houses arent bringing there own food/beer. That is one of the, if not the biggest arguements about these bills. How these small towns "need" the NR's to survive. How do they survive the other 9 months of the year? What doesn't our money spent in these small towns matter? If you look at the numbers, Res dollars spent far exceeds NR's.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

templey_41
Thank you for demeaning NR's.....I was just happy to see you did put your self into that category. I think it's great how you all sound like you aren't willing to pass on the sport of hunting. Reading these posts makes it sound as if you want no one to come to ND. How do you expect to pass the tradition of hunting along if you don't share? Greed gets you no where. I'm just happy to enjoy the sport with my young nieces and nephews who are starting to learn the sport and the tradition. You guys can throw out there how this will ruin ND yadda yadda yadda they are going to kill all of our birds. We have to follow the same rules as you. I'd say 99% of those visiting ND to hunt follow the rules. You all make it out that we are all bad. Send your letters keep whining you will see that if you don't support those who want to visit ND they won't support you. We are all united in this I pay my federal stamp said:


> How does it make us sound like we dont want anyone to come here?? I didnt see that in one of the posts.
> Yes we all buy the federal stamp, taxes, social security. BUT, do you pay taxes in this state? No you dont. Your entitled to things in the state you live in, pay taxes in, raise a family, etc. etc. Just like we are here.
> 
> Who said we cannot pass the tradition of hunting and the outdoors on? What does this bill have to do with sharing? NR's can already come here for 14 days.
> ...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

templey_41 said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > Over the possession limit? Psh, like that's stopped them before, or from filling ditches with birds if they're into a hot pocket of bird migration. Hell, some residents are even known for that guilty pleasure.
> ...


this may be the dumbest post ive seen on here in a while....
Greed you say? you talk about how you like to pass on the tradition to your family, kinda hard to do that when this state is filled with ditch whore non-residents (like yourslef) putting a sour taste in the mouth of our young families.

You think all your non-resident money supports our small towns? You ever hear of the new series called boomtown? Im pretty sure all oil field workers have spent more money in this state in small towns in the last year than the last 10 years of nonresidents coming here. not that im happy about about all the oil field workers being here but i would rather pay my $1000 a month rent to live in a crappy apartment than and spare my hunting traditions than have an influx rabbit chokers from across the border


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Ima870man said:


> Hey Mac good to see you stating your views...but easy big guy. :thumb: The best thing we can do is keep a stiff upper lip, contacting your people in your district urging them to vote the way you see it. Keep it simple and to the point with good grammer and use the spell checker. Appearance does count. Some of these things may not go the way we want, but if we work hard enough, we will get the message through. No on said it would be a cake walk. Persistance will win out in the end as it ain't over till the trailer door closes and you are driving out of the field! Contact your leislator now urging a reconsider vote and then a no vote for a DO NOT PASS on SB 2225. :beer:
> 
> Ima870man
> Jeff


yeah jeff i emailed as many senators as i could, and the sad thing is i know a $hit ton of others who did too, look how far that made it through their beatie little heads. many of them just don't care what the people want. will stop emailing? no but its frustrating when you know they know they're in the wrong but they do it anyway


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

bigblackfoot said:


> g/o said:
> 
> 
> > I never expected that one,WOW!!!!!, This would be a bargin for those who own homes out here and will probably increase sales of homes in small towns.
> ...


Bigblackfoot, Where did I say any of those things? The thing they do is keep these houses on the tax role. FYI I *I do not support this bill*. That being said I'm not surprised to see it, I 've watched this unfold for years.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> this may be the dumbest post ive seen on here in a while....
> Greed you say? you talk about how you like to pass on the tradition to your family, kinda hard to do that when this state is filled with ditch whore non-residents (like yourslef) putting a sour taste in the mouth of our young families.
> 
> You think all your non-resident money supports our small towns? You ever hear of the new series called boomtown? Im pretty sure all oil field workers have spent more money in this state in small towns in the last year than the last 10 years of nonresidents coming here. not that im happy about about all the oil field workers being here but i would rather pay my $1000 a month rent to live in a crappy apartment than and spare my hunting traditions than have an influx rabbit chokers from across the border


No yours was the dumbest ever,


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

Good Morning all,

Please contact your Senators ASAP this morning and ask for a DO NOT PASS on SB 2225 if it is reconsidered today. Much better to kill it now before it goes to the House.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Anyone from District 27 in Fargo that is against SB2225 Should contact Sen. Berry. He is new and voted for 2235 and 2225. [email protected]


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Come on you guys! The consensus is that these Senators aren't being addressed by hardly anyone! Sen Judy Lee and Sen Berry need to hear from us! Lets bombard them with emails and phone calls to get them to reconsider today!

Senator Judy Lee
Address: 1822 Brentwood Court, West Fargo, ND 58078-4204
Telephone: 701-282-6512
E-mail: [email protected]

Senator Spencer D. Berry
Address: 1136 55th Avenue South, Fargo, ND 58104-6456
Telephone: 701-280-9046
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Drakekiller said:


> Anyone from District 27 in Fargo that is against SB2225 Should contact Sen. Berry. He is new and voted for 2235 and 2225. [email protected]


I've left him numerous voice mails and about 4 emails this week alone and he has yet to respond to one of them.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Note: Just because you live in a district doesn't mean you can only contact 1 senator. Feel free to Contact all Senators or certain ones tha voted yea. I get email reponses from Senators from all districts. The more emails that they get with "DO NOT PASS 2225" in the title the better. Definatley if you live in the district make sure to contact that representaive personally too.

Here are the emails of the ones that switch to yea:
[email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'
Emails of Nay, ask to hold NO vote 
[email protected]; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Email From Gary Lee

I have talked with GF & other Legislators about the impact of 2225. After that discussion last night & talking to sportsman I respect, I am bringing the bill back for reconsideration, because it is the right thing to do.

GLee

I wish they would would talk w/ G&F and other Legislators prior to voting on stuff they don't know about


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Billyhcc said:


> Email From Gary Lee
> 
> I have talked with GF & other Legislators about the impact of 2225. After that discussion last night & talking to sportsman I respect, I am bringing the bill back for reconsideration, because it is the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


Good to hear. Everyone keep up the emails. We still have a shot.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I also have sent emails to Sen. Berry with no response.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Billyhcc said:


> Email From Gary Lee
> 
> I have talked with GF & other Legislators about the impact of 2225. After that discussion last night & talking to sportsman I respect, I am bringing the bill back for reconsideration, because it is the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I contacted Senator Lee also since he is from my district.I have heard back from him on SB2235,but not SB2225.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

wow.....now that's getting the word out.

No....29

Yes....17

SB 2225 is dead


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

SB 2225 was reconsidered. Motion made by Sen. Gary Lee of Cass County.

Sen. Andrist spoke again for the bill.

I combined all 3 roll calls - go to HOW YOUR LEGISLATOR VOTED forum

REMINDER TO THANK OUR SENATORS for killing this thing


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

you guys rock!!!

Please send each of those good senators a personal thank you, they deserve it.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome. Great work everyone. This another great thing about this state, the legislators actually listen to and respond to the will of the people.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

A HUGE THANK YOU from me. Thank you for defending your state, and kudo's to you guys for picking up that phone and letting your voice be heard. WE can make a difference! But don't stop there, let those people who voted for this know that in the next election, their names will be remembered!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Phew! Everyone whom contacted their senator for a reconsideration vote, and then asked for a no vote for a DO NOT PASS on SB-2225 -- give your self a much deserved pat on the back. See what a little collective effort will do! Working together with numbers has its advantages. It is never over with until the birds are all cleaned and in the freezer! As I quoted on another forum from that dude in the seventies -- KC and the sunshine band -- "Thats the way, un-huh, un-huh I like it -- un-huh". :beer:

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are the emails on the nays that we need to Thank
edit copy edit paste - get it done so we don't have these types of scares in the future

[email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email protected]; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email='[email protected]]'[email protected][/email]'; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

averyghg said:


> this may be the dumbest post ive seen on here in a while....
> Greed you say? you talk about how you like to pass on the tradition to your family, kinda hard to do that when this state is filled with ditch whore non-residents (like yourslef) putting a sour taste in the mouth of our young families.


Takes one to know one. infact the only hunting i do out there is field hunting so being a ditch jumping whore must be up your alley.

I am actually glad to see you guys get this emotional about legislature. I truely am.

The reason I say pass it on is that many people come to ND to enjoy the resources and respect the opportunities that are abound there. The only way the resources will be there in the future is if you pass it on to just more than your own states people. True fact the state of ND populations is declining. If you want your resources protected you may want to look outside the box (ND). Letting others in may save your resources.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Pasted below is a copy of a post I made on another website. This is a TRUE story.

"Ken, do the resident hunters have any organization that they operate to monitor what is going on in the legislature? I had a heated discussion at a BB game last nite from a NR who purchased 160 acres of land with a home near Devils Lake. He also intends to lease as many acres as he can in the Devils Lake area. He wants this bill passed so he can start an outfitter business in the Devils Lake area for the "upper class" as he puts it."

This is one reason why this bill needed to be defeated.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

templey_41 
I see you live near rochester, how many times a year do you find a field you want to hunt and you drive in the yard and ask permission and the farmer asks how much money you got or so and so leased the rights for this much $$$$.

I grew up West of the cities near Hutch and as a young hunter when I heard that it was sickening -


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Augusta said:


> Pasted below is a copy of a post I made on another website. This is a TRUE story.
> 
> "Ken, do the resident hunters have any organization that they operate to monitor what is going on in the legislature? I had a heated discussion at a BB game last nite from a NR who purchased 160 acres of land with a home near Devils Lake. He also intends to lease as many acres as he can in the Devils Lake area. He wants this bill passed so he can start an outfitter business in the Devils Lake area for the "upper class" as he puts it."
> 
> This is one reason why this bill needed to be defeated.


Interesting in that the website where I told you deleted what I told you. :eyeroll:

Glad you found your way over here.

templey_41 .....ND population actually went up in the past decade.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

templey_41 said:


> . True fact the state of ND populations is declining. .


yeah you're not making yourself sound any smarter by posting comments like this

Thank you to everyone who put it in the extra effort, and as stated many times before send out some big thank you emails


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

> I never expected that one,WOW!!!!!, This would be a bargin for those who own homes out here and will probably increase sales of homes in small towns.





> Just what young married couples need when they are trying to buy a starter house. :eyeroll:


Whew! that was close. At least we wont see a spike in home prices due to all the non residents buying up all the houses. :roll:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

What do you mean BB? Maybe some of us were looking to make a damn good profit selling our homes to people with too much back hair from Florida whom wanted to do a little hunting! 

All kidding aside, get your e-mails and calls going on HB 1407 to the House Energy and Natural Resource committee for a do not pass when it comes out of committee and then a no vote for a DO NOT PASS to your representatives from the house!!!!!!! oke:

Ima870man :beer: 
Jeff


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Billyhcc said:


> templey_41
> I see you live near rochester, how many times a year do you find a field you want to hunt and you drive in the yard and ask permission and the farmer asks how much money you got or so and so leased the rights for this much $$$$.
> 
> I grew up West of the cities near Hutch and as a young hunter when I heard that it was sickening -


Gods honest truth......NEVER!! Infact they are so sick and tired of the outfitters that if you are an outfitter they say no! You'd be amazed at how nice people are down here. Most people aren't as greedy as you think down here.

AveryGHG my guess is you don't have a high school education with the highly educated comments you make.

Ken W let me rephrase that......the lack of human growth in the state. I wouldn't say 0.5% increase is much. I'd say these hunting bills are the least of your problems. Enjoy the read. 
http://www.ndsu.nodak.edu/sdc/data/populationtrends.htm


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Preserving the quality of hunting is important in attracting and retaining residents. Believe me, myself, wife and 3 kids would not have moved here and added 5 to the population without it. The econmic impact of that is far more important to the long term health of this state than incremental dollars from increasing nonresident hunting. Again, I am not for abolishing nonresident hunting. We just need to keep reasonable limits. Subject to limits me and most residents welcome nr hunters, especially freelancers. I have helped many by pm. I think it important that duck hunters see and experience the prairie to reinforce the need to protect and preserve it for the benefit of hunters in all states and flyways.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I watched the debate.After listening to Senator Andrist from Crosby.....he said he hasn't seen or heard of any leased land in the last 15 years up there.He said small town businesses need that extra money.Sounds like the place to go.But someone should ask him if he was renting out his house.Because from the way it sounds....oil workers have filled all the motels in the NW part of the state.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

KEN W said:


> way it sounds....oil workers have filled all the motels in the NW part of the state.


motels, apartments, garages, spare bedrooms, RV parks, and campgrounds if you want to get technical about it.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

templey_41 said:


> AveryGHG my guess is you don't have a high school education with the highly educated comments you make.


haha good guess, but truth of the matter is i have a higher education than probably 98% of the people on this site, but it doesn't take a higher education to know what the negative impact an influx of excessive nonresies has on this state. So you my friend are the one that sounds like you're still in highschool. But im done highjacking this thread by arguing with you so if you have anything else to say we can settle it in PMs


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

> but truth of the matter is i have a higher education than probably 98% of the people on this site


Any chance you will ever change your name to Dr. AveryGHG?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

[quoteAny chance you will ever change your name to Dr. AveryGHG?][/quote]

haha i hope ur not trying to be funny cuz yeah actually they could Call him Dr. Avery GHG!! :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

averyghg said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > way it sounds....oil workers have filled all the motels in the NW part of the state.
> ...


 Ha! it looks like you got the "mongol horde" now! We had them here in Wyoming for a decade. Some good folks there, but a few real bad apples too. I have been visiting North Dakota for quite some time now and the people I meet in person are very kind and courteous. I like them a great deal. I have also lived through two oil and gas booms in Wyoming and can say that the oil field crowd is not renowned for being polite. I fear that this is only going to damage NR relations even more when it is over.
I am surprised that nobody has mentioned another aspect of the bill being discussed here. Could it be that the legislature is "testing the waters" to see what the market will bear in terms of license fees? If one insane fee gets implemented it may start a domino effect that reaches into the pockets of both residents and nonresidents alike. It happens here. Spending other people's money is some kind of drug for government agencies. It feeds on itself and then more is never enough. Government has a long history of such moves. Be watchful of what is being run through your legislature, the motives are not likely to be all that pure.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

jwdinius1 said:


> Call him Dr. Avery GHG!!


It would be much easier to call him by his real name Dr. Heinz Doofenshmirtz. His job is to spread the word about those evillllllllll blue platers who run amuck across the tri-state area, raping and pillaging along the way. Of course anyone with a GED would quickly understand that ND is not over run with hunters and a selfish few are speaking for the greater good of North Dakota.


----------

